# Cheery Ent Ctr FIRST PROJECT!



## crecore (Sep 2, 2007)

Very first real wood project!

I have construction experience, I can frame, design roofs, etc. I built my own home and garage. I have layed out and installed 3 kitchens. I am a mechanical engineer and I am currently a lighting designer. I am active over at DIY on the construction/carpentry forums.

But, I have never really been exposed to fine woodworking. I have a 50" Hitachi big screen that I want to "dress up." I found some plans for two audio cabinets with a bridge. I'm building it out of cherry.

Keep in mind that I am buying and learning how to use equipment on my own. In most cases I probably am making due without the right equipment even.

encouragement and constructive criticism accepted. :yes:


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me! And I imagine you've enjoyed the smell of cutting cherry a lot more than pine.

I never took formal classes and learned everything on my own too. Forums like this are the most valuable resource I've seen since you get real hands-on experience rather than theory.

I must warn you however that if you mention staining the cherry you'll be electronically horse-whipped on any forum.


----------



## crecore (Sep 2, 2007)

*FINALLY Complete! OK, well still adding stereo comps*

OK, i finally finished my first cabinet project ever! And, sorry I did stain and poly it to match the house!

Stereo is not in left cabinet yet at time of photos.

Adding center channel speakers under the bridge.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

wow, that's sharp. not too shabby for your 'first fine woodworking' project. and that definitely is some fine woodworking :smile:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I really like the bridge idea. It doesn't limit you to one size tv.


----------



## crecore (Sep 2, 2007)

*Cherry*

thanks guys! Yes the bridge idea sold me on the plan. As I also have some nice audio cabinets if I ever go to a wall mounted plasma or something. Then again if I ever did that in the living room I'd probably move this entire unit to the basement where I plan to build a den and bar. There was also plans for a separate matching base unit in case you had a smaller tv or one with no base. I only found one error in the plan (on one of the most complicated pieces) and luckily I noticed before it was too late to fix! Besides that I made one measurement error and scrapped a couple short pieces early on.

This project showed me that I need a joiner (as wood is much cheaper this way, I need a planer (borrowed a Dewalt from bro in law), I need a larger, nicer table saw than my Delta contractors model, I need a better Dado blade (I did most of my joints with the std blade and lots of careful cuts as I hate the wobble blade.) I also learned to be very careful with excess glue! A bench mounted drum sander and a nice woodworking bench would also be nice.

My scroll saw, band saw, drill press, sanders, etc were adaquate.

Now Im torn between making the second bay of my garage an auto body shop or a woodworking shop! A Joiner wont finish that Mustang!

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

crecore said:


> A Joiner wont finish that Mustang!


that's some funny stuff right there....

Chad, great looking project! I've seen the bolt-together furniture pieces and thought the 'bridge' was a cheesy way for them to sell anyone a piece of furniture and hope it fits when the person gets it home. But I have to say, you've done it some fine justice. 

Great work, great job, and thanks for showing us your skills. 

regards,
smitty


----------



## Jiffycake (Jul 22, 2008)

Where did you get the plans from?


----------



## crecore (Sep 2, 2007)

*Plans*

Sept 04 "Wood" Magazine

http://www.tias.com/11384/PictPage/1923109206.html


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks great... Wish I had talent like that..


----------

